# Omnistor Safari Room for sale



## MikeH (Nov 10, 2007)

I have an Omnistor Safari room for sale. Colour is Alaska Grey. Fits an Omnistor 3.5 mtr. 6002 awning. Very good condition. £200 ono.

See advert at Online Classified. or send a PM.

MikeH.


----------

